# Will my onboard sound be good enough for REW calibrations?



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all, I just ordered a new SVS PB 1000 sub and want to do some testing on it with REW when it arrives. I was wondering if my onboard sound card on my desktop will be good enough. I'm not sure I understand all the jargon, so have copied and pasted the following specs on it: ... Also, Could anyone recommend a decent sub 100 mic to use with it? Cheers!

The ALC892 provides ten DAC channels that simultaneously support 7.1 channel sound playback, plus 2 channels of independent stereo sound output (multiple streaming) through the front panel stereo outputs. Two stereo ADCs and one stereo digital microphone converter are integrated and can support a microphone array with Acoustic Echo Cancellation (AEC), Beam Forming (BF), and Noise Suppression (NS) technologies.

All analog I/O are input and output capable, and headphone amplifiers are also integrated at three analog output ports (port-D/port-E/port-F). All analog I/Os can be re-tasked according to user definitions.

Support for 16/20/24-bit SPDIF input and output with up to 192kHz sample rate offers easy connection of PCs to consumer electronic products such as digital decoders and speakers. The ALC892 also features secondary SPDIF-OUT output and converter to transport digital audio output to a High Definition Media Interface (HDMI) transmitter.

The ALC892 supports host audio from the Intel chipsets, and also from any other HDA compatible audio controller. With various software utilities like environment sound emulation, multiple-band and independent software equalizer, dynamic range compressor and expander, optional Dolby PCEE program, SRS TruSurround HD, SRS Premium Sound, Fortemedia SAM, Creative Host Audio, Synopsys Sonic Focus, DTS Surround Sensation | UltraPC, and DTS Connect licenses, the ALC892 offers the highest sound quality, providing an excellent entertainment package and game experience for PC users.



Features

Hardware Features
DACs with 95dB SNR (A-weighting), ADCs with 90dB SNR (A-weighting)
Ten DAC channels support 16/20/24-bit PCM format for 7.1 channel sound playback, plus 2 channels of concurrent independent stereo sound output (multiple streaming) through the front panel output
Two stereo ADCs support 16/20/24-bit PCM format, multiple stereo recording
All DACs supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
All ADCs supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
Primary 16/20/24-bit SPDIF-OUT supports 32k/44.1k/48k/88.2k/96k/192kHz sample rate
Secondary 16/20/24-bit SPDIF-OUT supports 32k/44.1k/48k/88.2k/96k/192kHz sample rate
16/20/24-bit SPDIF-IN supports 44.1k/48k/96k/192kHz sample rate
All analog jacks (port-A to port-G) are stereo input and output re-tasking
Port-D/E/F built-in headphone amplifiers
Port-B/C/E/F with software selectable boost gain (+10/+20/+30dB) for analog microphone input
High-quality analog differential CD input
Supports external PCBEEP input and built-in digital BEEP generator
Software selectable 2.5V/3.2V/4.0V VREFOUT
Up to four channels of microphone array input are supported for AEC/BF applications
Three jack detection pins; each designed to detect up to 4 jacks
Supports legacy analog mixer architecture
Up to two GPIOs (General Purpose Input and Output) for customized applications. GPIO0 and GPIO1 share pin with DMIC-CLK and DMIC-DATA
Supports mono and stereo digital microphone interface (pins shared with GPIO0 and GPIO1)
Supports anti-pop mode when analog power LDO-IN is on and digital power is off
Content Protection for Full Rate lossless DVD Audio, Blu-ray DVD, and HD-DVD audio content playback (with selected versions of WinDVD/PowerDVD/TMT)
1dB per step output volume and input volume control
Supports 3.3V digital core power, 1.5V or 3.3V digital I/O power for HD Audio link, and 5.0V analog power
Intel low power ECR compliant and power status control for each analog/digital converter and pin widget
48-pin LQFP ‘Green’ package

Software Features
Meets Microsoft WLP 3.x and future WLP audio requirements
WaveRT-based audio function driver for Windows Vista and Windows 7
Direct Sound 3D™ compatible
I3DL2 compatible
7.1+2 channel multi-streaming enables concurrent gaming/VoIP
Emulation of 26 sound environments to enhance gaming experience
 Multiband software equalizer and tools provided
Voice Cancellation and Key Shifting effect
Dynamic range control (expander, compressor, and limiter) with adjustable parameters
Intuitive Configuration Panel (Realtek Audio Manager) to enhance user experience
Microphone Acoustic Echo Cancellation (AEC), Noise Suppression (NS), and Beam Forming (BF) technology for voice applications
Smart multiple streaming operation
HDMI audio driver for AMD platform
Optional Dolby PCEE program, SRS TruSurround HD, SRS Premium Sound, Fortemedia SAM, Creative Host Audio, Synopsys Sonic Focus, DTS Surround Sensation | UltraPC, and DTS Connect licenses

Applications

Desktop multimedia PCs
Notebook PCs

Download Page Links


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Your sound card is probably not suitable for calibration purposes. 

It is best advised that you use one of the pre-approved devices for REW, like the Behringer ECM8000 Measurement Microphone. Which has it's own built in, calibrated sound card. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-625


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

8086 said:


> Your sound card is probably not suitable for calibration purposes.
> 
> It is best advised that you use one of the pre-approved devices for REW, like the Behringer ECM8000 Measurement Microphone. Which has it's own built in, calibrated sound card.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=248-625


So all I would need is that mic plugged in to my Line In / Usb port and I'd be good to go? I wouldn't need to use an external amp or anything like that?....
this one: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=390-801 comes with it's own calibration file, which seems to be a boon from what I understand, however it seems to use an XLR cable, and not sure how that would fit into my computer, also don't know I do or Don't need a soundcard for this one too. The one you've suggested seems to have gotten a couple questionable reviews - that's why I ask


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

seanpatrick said:


> So all I would need is that mic plugged in to my Line In / Usb port and I'd be good to go? I wouldn't need to use an external amp or anything like that?


The mic needs Phantom power of +15V to +48V to work, so you will need a mixer or some other form of power.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> The mic needs Phantom power of +15V to +48V to work, so you will need a mixer or some other form of power.


How about the Umik? It seems to be supported by REW and picked up automatically. 
http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1

Would this fall into the plug and play Category? As in it just needs a cord and you're good to go? or does this need the extra power as well.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That will do the job nicely. The link also has the calibration file to plug in to REW. 

I look forward to seeing your results. :T


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> That will do the job nicely. The link also has the calibration file to plug in to REW.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your results. :T


Great thanks! ... Looks like they're on back order right now but I'll pick one up when they come in.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

:hide: I had mistaken the Behringer for the MiniDSP Calibration mic which is USB based. 

http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> That will do the job nicely. The link also has the calibration file to plug in to REW.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your results. :T


Well - Here you go  I ended up getting a Dayton Umm-6 -.. AND a second SVS PC12  .. Took a LOT of experimentation, but here's where I ended up with my subs - I'm happy with it.








[/IMG]


----------

